# more father son silhouettes



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2008)

ethan is tired of bein' my model, but one day he will appreciate shots like these. now before anyone gets excited, it was still legal shooting light, i just chose a small aperture for the silhouette effect. we were soaked to the bone from a rain storm but i still wanted to try a couple of shots. hope yall like em !!!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 8, 2008)

How cool!  Well done, Big E!!!  Are you using a timer or remote?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2008)

rip, i was using the timer on these. i wanted a real low shot and the tripod was too tall so the camera was resting on the bean bag on the ground. i had to crop to straighten the horizon though, it was tough to get straight !!! i would like to get some of us with fishing rods and i want to redo the ones with our deer guns this year.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent work Partner!!! Those are going to be great memories.


----------



## jbdial1515 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Feral,  How about giving me the details on this shot, possibly exif data?

Thanks
JB


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are some sharp pics!! I like them!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2008)

sure nuff !!! i shot this in manual at f9 and moved the shutter speed to get the effect i wanted. these shots were at 1/200th . it was at iso 320 and with my 18-50mm lens at 20mm.  during processing i increased saturation and decreased the temperature for the cool evening effect i wanted then increased the blacks to get the full silhouette effect.  if i can be of any more help, let me know !!!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2008)

You've got a mighty good model there, Feral.  He poses very well and makes those shots look good.

Guess we better give you some credit for the idea though.

Those are a couple of keepers for the scrap book.  You are right, Ethan will appreciate em when he's older.

Hoss


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are great, very creative and well executed.
He will look back at these and think, "I was that much shorter than Dad?"
The small ap makes it almost appear to be after legal shooting hours. j/k


----------



## believer (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice Feral. Really looks like the E-man can handle a weapon.Excellent I think there will be a time you will really appreciate them too.


----------



## dreamdawg (Sep 9, 2008)

Very touching shot.


----------



## justme (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the pics!


----------

